What problems does React Native solve? - darilldrems
======
auganov
Vs pure native: let's you avoid ad-hoc mutating the UI, makes state more
manageable and predictable - the same thing that got React popular in the Web
space, albeit with more competition. Not super-familiar with Objective C and
Java-Android libraries so references to native equivalents would be
appreciated.

Now compared to other js-based solutions is solves many of the problems they
generate, such as poor java/objc interop, blocking javascript operations etc.
But you'd have to compare them ad-hoc. The Titanium framework IMO was the
state of the art before React Native, javascript-wise it solved perhaps all of
the same problems.

------
jarcane
Startup nerds not being able to write desktop apps in JavaScript.

------
innocentpixel
@jarcane Just ... no.

Desktop : [https://github.com/atom/electron](https://github.com/atom/electron)
Mobile : [https://cordova.apache.org/](https://cordova.apache.org/)

~~~
jarcane
Have you even used electron? The performance is atrocious. That level of
resource hogging and slow response wouldn't have been acceptable in the Java
applet days.

